# Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?



## CyTrobIc (12. Oktober 2005)

Tja Jungs,

ich als "Spinn"-Newbie bräuchte mal n paar Tips, die Wattis sind mir n bischen zu Preisig im Moment und da wollt ich mal auf Dorsch spinnen. Wat für Köder brauch ich da, welche Schnur empfiehlt ihr mir ? Ne Wathose hab ich leider nich, organisier ich mir aber noch die nächsten Wochen. Wo kann man gut auf die getigerten spinnen ? Bin für alle Tips dankbar.


----------



## Micky (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*

Stell Dich (wo willst Du eigentlich hin???) auf ne Seebrücke, pack vorne dran einen kleinen 40-60gr. schweren Pilker (ohne Drillig), häng Dir davor einen Jig am Seitenarm und dann raus mit der Montage. Montage über den Grund zupfen und sofern Fisch da ist, wird sich bald ein gewisser Erfolg einstellen.


----------



## CyTrobIc (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*



> Stell Dich (wo willst Du eigentlich hin???) auf ne Seebrücke


da wo fisch ist  ...seebrücken meide ich meistens, da die so überlaufen sind.

dazendorf, heiligenhafen, fehmarn (da so die ecke) bevorzuge ich.

PS: Gibts auch Kunstköder für Scholle ? Oder eignet sich da nur der Wurm ?


----------



## AKor74 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Stell Dich (wo willst Du eigentlich hin???) auf ne Seebrücke, pack vorne dran einen kleinen 40-60gr. schweren Pilker (ohne Drillig), häng Dir davor einen Jig am Seitenarm und dann raus mit der Montage. Montage über den Grund zupfen und sofern Fisch da ist, wird sich bald ein gewisser Erfolg einstellen.


 
Das geht von der Seebrücke aber auch wunderbar mit Drilling am Pilker ohne Beifänger!!!


----------



## sundeule (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*

Ich nehme am liebsten Mefowobbler. Der Spöket (der kleinere) ist dabei mein Dorschfavorit. Die fliegen unglaublich und sind auf Dorsch sehr fängig.
Gufi funzt auch gut - fliegt aber nicht so toll- von daher nehme ich den lieber vom Boot.
Eine Wathose wirst Du vom Strand in den meisten Fällen brauchen, auch wenn die Dorsche manchmal extrem dicht unter Land kommen. Der Dorsch, der zehn Meter von der Kante beisst, ist halt doch eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*

Ist echt ein Fehler die Brücken zu meiden. Jetzt wird da sehr gut Fisch gefangen........ Ich würd an Deiner Stelle mal eine Brücke aufsuchen!!!


----------



## Micky (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist echt ein Fehler die Brücken zu meiden. Jetzt wird da sehr gut Fisch gefangen........ Ich würd an Deiner Stelle mal eine Brücke aufsuchen!!!


 Oha, Brückenangler haben es schwer im Anglerboard... Frag mal Hauke #y |rotwerden


----------



## Nordlicht (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*

du kannst schollen auch mit sbirolinus und nem kleinem twister überlisten, einfach kurz über den grund hüpfen lassen.
bedarf aber etwas übung und wattis sind doch meist erfolgreicher.


----------



## Rosi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*

Du mußt nicht unbedingt in eine Wathose steigen, Gummistiefel tun es auch, ich brauch nicht mal die. Allerdings sollte es ziemlich dunkel sein. 
Der Spöket in 18g fliegt 60-80m weit. Oder du nimmst einen Streamer und einen schwimmenden Sbirolino. Vorteil, er hakt sich nicht so schnell fest, fliegt aber genauso weit. 
Es ist schwieriger im Dunklen zu spinnen, weil man nicht sieht, wann der Köder aufs Wasser trifft. Ist der Wobbler erst mal am Grund, ist er auch schnell fest.


----------



## Franky (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*

Moin... Einfache und "Küstenblinker" (Meerforellenblinker) mit verschiedenen Dekors (orange/rot, schwarz/rot, silber/blau, schwarz) reichen eigentlich aus; Meerforellenwobbler sind ebenfalls recht "preisig", insbesondere Falkfish... Dafür sind die aber auch erstklassig in Qualität...
Als Schnur reicht eigentlich eine gute 0,25 mm Monofile aus. Eine Spinnrute um 3 m mit ca. 40 g WG sollte es schon sein; bei der Rolle hingegen solltest Du auf bessere Qualität achten. Im "Zweifelsfall" immer nach dem Einsatz mit lauwarmen Wasser abspülen. Salz frisst!


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*

Mein Baby ist der Schwarze Gladsax! Die Weitwurfgranate und super Fangeigenschaften.


----------



## hd-treiber (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Baby ist der Schwarze Gladsax! Die Weitwurfgranate und super Fangeigenschaften.


Genau! Absolut Top! Meine Favoriten sind schwarz-rot und schwarz-silber!
Und eine Flugbahn haben die... echte Raketen!#6


----------



## Pete (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*

den meereswobbler spöket von falkfish in gedeckten farben...zb. kupfer/schwarz in 18 bzw. 28 gr. kann ich wärmstens empfehlen...


----------



## Stokker (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*

Oder mit Mepps Aglia Spinner Grösse 5.In schwarz oder silber.
Aber besser schaltet man 2 Wirbel davor damit die Schnur nicht gar so verdrallt.Der fliegt vom Ufer aus natürlich nicht so weit mit seinen 13 - 14 g Gewicht, aber dafür ist er wenn der Fisch da ist, ungemein fängig.
Vom Boot aus klappt es damit noch besser.
Aber mit Gladsax 28 g, schwarz oder rot/schwarz wirst du auch immer deinen Dorsch erwischen...


----------



## CyTrobIc (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*

Erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten 
Von den Gladsax hab ich welche, muss mal gucken wo ich die Falkfish herbekomme. Und dann will ich mal testen gehen, evtl. am Samstag oder so.
Ich hab ne 3 meter Rute mit 30-40gr wg. und ne "naja" Rolle, drauf hab ich ne blaugrüne 0,30er mono. Ich komm mit nem 18gr blinker aber grad mal auf 40 meter  mach ich was falsch ? Die Schnur ist vom Sommer (hecht/barsch) und noch nicht verdrallt, soll ich evtl. andere aufziehen, welche Farbe und grösse ?


----------



## Rosi (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*

Ne 30ger Mono? Ich finde das zu dick, aber versuch es doch einfach. So wie Stokker sagt, mach 2 Wirbel vor den Wobbler. Ich habe 15 er Fireline und eine Rute von 15-30g. Wenn du immerzu Drall hast, nimm mehr Gewicht. Geht schon. Der Gladsax ist mir lieber als der Spöket, wenn das Wasser flach ist. Der Spöki fliegt zwar schön weit, geht aber auch schneller zum Grund. Ist es flach und steinig, bist du deinen Spöki schnell los, es sei denn, du kurbelst schneller. Aber ob der Dorsch das will?

So ein 18g Blinker kann alles sein. Die Normalos fliegen nie so schön weit wie Spöki und Gladsaxwobbler. Versuche es und du wirst den Unterschied merken!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*

Also wenn du die 30er Mono gegen ne 25er Tauscht kommst bestimmt locker 20 m weiter !

Achja meiner meinung nach fängt man Dorsche am besten hart am Grund und dafür würd ich spöket und Gladsax nicht empfehlen , sondern lieber irgendwelche 30 gr schweren 1 € Blinker nehmen . Dorsche fängst so garantiert mehr , allerdings hast beim über Grund zupfen nicht so große chancen auf ne mefo  ... Und wenn son billig blinker hängen bleibt denn tuts net ganz so doll weh als wenn n 6 € Spöket wech is ...


----------



## Nordlicht (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*

ich nehme meine spinrute (berkley series one) meine rolle ( quantum mit 15er fireline xds) und ebenfalls den schwarzen und den schwarz / kupfernen gladsax mit 28g an den strand...wenn fisch da ist klappts prima.


----------



## haukep (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Oha, Brückenangler haben es schwer im Anglerboard... Frag mal Hauke #y |rotwerden



Ach, naja, passt schon


----------



## Wulli (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Stell Dich (wo willst Du eigentlich hin???) auf ne Seebrücke, pack vorne dran einen kleinen 40-60gr. schweren Pilker (ohne Drillig), häng Dir davor einen Jig am Seitenarm und dann raus mit der Montage. Montage über den Grund zupfen und sofern Fisch da ist, wird sich bald ein gewisser Erfolg einstellen.



Moin, Micky!

Von wem hast`n den Trick? 

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*

Moin,

wenn Du nicht weit genug raus kommst, liegt das wahrscheinlich an der dicken Schnur und am Wind. Wenn ich "Brückenzupfen" praktiziere, nehme ich meine 30-55gr Wurfgewicht - extrem weiche - Kohlefaserrute mit ner 12er oder max. 15er Fireline drauf. Du hast exakte Köderführung über Grund und hast nicht mehr den extremen Widerstand beim Werfen. Ich werfe mit einem 30 bzw. 24 gr. Küstenwobbler oder Pilker bevorzugt in Rot-schwarz oder weiß-grün (@ Micky: nicht grün-weiß!!!!) Damit komme ich gute 100 Meter weit, wenn kein Wind ist. 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch mal ne Brücke probieren. geh`in der Woch los, wenns geht, dann ist es nicht ganz so voll....


gruß

Wulli


----------



## Rosi (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*

Hallo Wulli, hast du keine Angst, daß ne 12er F mit einem großen Dorsch am Ende, abreißen könnte, wenn du den Fisch übers Brückengeländer hievst??


----------



## Micky (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*

@ Rosi: Das kann schon mal passieren, aber wir als gestandene Brückenprofis haben da unsere "Hoffentlich hälts beim hochziehen Taktik". Man muss ja auch mal Glück haben....

Vor ca. 2 Wochen hat sich auch ein kräftiger Bursche ne Skunde vorm hochziehen vom Haken verabschiedet. Er hat noch mal freundlich den Schaulustigen (uns) mit der Schwanzflosse zugewunken, UND WECH WAR ER!

Ärgerlich, aber gut, nächste Woche geht´s vielleicht anders aus!


----------



## Rosi (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*

Schön das du guter Hoffnung bist, ich würde eine stärkere Schnur aufziehen:q


----------



## deger (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*

Gibt´s da nicht eine andere Möglichkeit den Fisch hoch zu holen? Das ist doch auch für den Fisch nicht gerade nett, wenn die Schnur reißt o.Ä.?


----------



## Wulli (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wulli, hast du keine Angst, daß ne 12er F mit einem großen Dorsch am Ende, abreißen könnte, wenn du den Fisch übers Brückengeländer hievst??




Moin, Rosi

ich muß ehrleich sagen, daß mir mit einer 12er Fireline das noch nicht passiert ist. Die hält doch eine ganze Menge aus. Der Dorsch müßte ja schon ein echt stattliches Gewicht auf die Waage bringen, um die Fireline zum Reißen zu bringen. Die Größen sind ja in der Brandung eher selten. 

Es geht ja hierbei auch darum, möglichst weit zu werfen und den relativ leichten Köder exakt über Grund zu zupfen. Und den Kontakt mit dem Köder halte ich nun mal am besten mit ner dünnen Fireline. 

Wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, tut es natürlich auch eine 15er. 

Falls dann doch mal ein echtes Monster zum Vorschein kommt, dann würde ich mich nicht scheuen den Fisch bis zum Strand zu führen und dort sicher zu landen. Ist sicher nicht einfach und elegant, aber kommt ja wohl sowieso eher sehr selten vor. Meine Brückendorsche liegen alle so zwischen 40 und 55 cm. (von den Nemos abgesehen)Und dafür reicht die Fireline allemal. Vorausgesetzt Du knotest richtig!

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## crisu37 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie und womit Spinnen auf Dorsch ?*

Also ich kann dir Großenbrode Mole enpfehlen.Blinker Schwarz/Rot.15er Fireline Wurfweite gute 30-40 m .Im frühjahr ging es ab wie Schmids Katze.Oder Campingplatz Süttel an der Spitze wenn dir das was sagt,bloß jetzt ist dort alles dicht jetzt lange wege.


----------

